
ISRO successfully test-fires scramjet engine - jaisankar
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/isro-successfully-testfires-scramjet-rocket-engine/article9042486.ece
======
yashinm92
Official press release: [http://www.isro.gov.in/update/28-aug-2016/successful-
flight-...](http://www.isro.gov.in/update/28-aug-2016/successful-flight-
testing-of-isros-scramjet-engine-technology-demonstrator)

------
jaisankar
More info on scramjet engine - [http://www.innovateus.net/science/what-
scramjet](http://www.innovateus.net/science/what-scramjet)

------
kylehotchkiss
I was reading about these on Wikipedia thinking "so cool" but was under the
impression they weren't possible. Go India!

